

Ask HN: The Diaspora alpha pod is open; what do you think? - AngrySkillzz

https://joindiaspora.com/&#60;p&#62;Are any of you already there? What do you think of it?
How does it fit into our current social media landscape?
======
sp332
You're almost a year late. I joined the joindiaspora.com pod and uploaded some
pictures but I didn't really stick around because none of my friends were
there to talk to. Recently I tried running my own pod. My plan was just to
host messages for some friends who were sick of Facebook. But I got stuck on
SSL (I have no idea how to configure a server apparently) and haven't done
much with it.

They have reasonably good code, it's fairly secure, and enough features to be
useful. The one thing they don't have is users.

